
Ask HN: What is your favorite Christmas fable? - atmosx
Hi HN,<p>I love fables and stories for kids. Here is a quick list of the most famous Christmas stories worldwide IMHO:<p>1. A Christmas Carol - C. Dickens (timeless Skroutz!)<p>2. The Little Match Girl - H. C. Anderson<p>3. The Elves and the Shoemaker - Brothers Grimm<p>4. A Letter From Santa Claus - M. Twain<p>5. The Gift of the Magi - O. Henry<p>6. Papa Panov’s Special Christmas - L. Tolstoy<p>7. The Nutcracker and The Mouse King - E.T.A Hoffman<p>8. The Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle - Sir A. Conan-Doyle<p>9. The Snowman - Raymond Briggs<p>10. The Steadfast Tin Soldier - H. C. Anderson<p>I would be extremely interested lesser known local, national largely unknown stories&#x2F;fables related to Christmas from various countries&#x2F;cultures&#x2F;religions&#x2F;etc.<p>Merry Christmas to every single one of you, may the force be with you!
======
DrScump
I posted my favorite yesterday; link to MP3 in the entry:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10781019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10781019)

(Alan Maitland's reading of Frederick Forsyth's "The Shepherd")

~~~
atmosx
Good, I will read it tonight, thanks!

------
apryldelancey
Your #1 is the same as mine. I don't know any of the others except for The
Gift of the Magi, that's a good one also. I'm a huge fan of The Year Without A
Santa Claus and this guy: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbfgVEk-
mxQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbfgVEk-mxQ)

I know that's not what you meant but I love, love, love it.

